# Making Hammocks...



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

So im pretty sure im going to get some rats for Christmas, im so excited! :lol: 

Well im just getting prepared and just wondering how do you make your own hammocks. Thanks

-Austin


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you sew and have a sewing machine? Or do you want to make ghetto hammies like us non-sewers. LOL


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well my aunt has a sewing machine, and my mom can sew, but whatever :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lots of people make lovely hammies. I buy some and make my no-sew ghetto ones. You can cut fleece into squares, put holes in the corners and stick metal shower hooks thru them.  I have done this for placemats, etc.

Is your mom willing to make hammocks for you?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya probably if i help her and show her what to do, ya she will help me. Do you have pics of your ghetto hammocks? :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If she will sew then she can make good flat hammies and work her way up to pocket hammies  2 layers of fleece sewn around 3 edges, turned inside out, then the last seam tucked under and sewn...i would guess...sewing machines hate my guts


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

This is a cotton one with a fleece lining that Night made and gave to me.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

???????????? Its not showing up


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> This is a cotton one with a fleece lining that Night made and gave to me.


Ooops forgot to post










Here is a fleece flat hammie on the left and a ghetto hammie on the right


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have an eyelet handtool punch and put my own grommets/eyelets in the corners of my ghetto hammies.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha it doesnt look that ghetto, it works.
By the way how many rats do you have? They all look so sweet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Ha ha it doesnt look that ghetto, it works.
> By the way how many rats do you have? They all look so sweet.


In that cage, I have the Horde of 13  Kamali is in there somewhere.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awsome i wish i had 13 ratties  Is Kamali the one with the CHF?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

yes, possible CHF...Dilbert is in there too. 

You probably saw his pics on RS?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh...Those hammacks look fine not really ghetto lol


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

I just made one out of a baseball cap.  Of course I have no rats yet so I don't know how it'll go over--

but I used the adjustable velcro back in the corner, and some clips to hold up the sides. I am going to put some soft blankie inside for them to cuddle with. 

If they hate it, I can always blame the fact that it's a George Bush hat...


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

dimlights said:


> If they hate it, I can always blame the fact that it's a George Bush hat...


HAHA! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

They'll probably pee *all over it.*


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I just use pieces of fleece and binder clips for my hammocks... the only thing I have to be careful about is when they edges get frayed.


----------

